# get big quick



## tapout18 (Aug 23, 2014)

hey im a new member of ug an need gear :32 (3):


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 23, 2014)

I moved this post to the uncensored section.  I doubt it will be well received.  You should real the board rules and do a proper new member intro post.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 23, 2014)

Please post your full name, driver's license number, social security number, home address, bank institutions with routing and ABA numbers, mother's maiden name, and any debit or credit card numbers you may have. Please also include CVV #'s and expiration dates of credit/debit cards.


----------



## over9cc (Aug 23, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Please post your full name, driver's license number, social security number, home address, bank institutions with routing and ABA numbers, mother's maiden name, and any debit or credit card numbers you may have. Please also include CVV #'s and expiration dates of credit/debit cards.



agree, all this info is needed so we could properly aid you in your goal.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't listen to these asshats!

This link is to genuine top of the line gear. http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?cid=204


----------



## Seeker (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice 1st post. Idiot


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Nice 1st post. Idiot



I really wanted to let this turd have it but I decided not to for some strange reason. I must be getting soft in my old age.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 23, 2014)

Seriously?  You need a brain.  Are the performance enhancers for IQ?  If so OP needs to start there....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I really wanted to let this turd have it but I decided not to for some strange reason. I must be getting soft in my old age.



It's the tren!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 23, 2014)

What kind of gear do you need, lifting belt,wrist wraps,gloves knee wraps...? Safety helmet..


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 23, 2014)

Shouldnt be suprised, this world is full of fuktards.  Clear cut example.  Hey genius......this is an open forum....you think its wise to ask for gear ? As is as it was for you to join our home, dont u think it would be that easy for any LE posing as a amateur bodybuilder? You your brain, what of it you have........really...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's the tren!



Only you and I go soft on tren. Steel sees demons and ups his PRs by 20lbs lmao


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 23, 2014)

I vote that we ban anyone who doesn't read the forum rules and ask for gear or a source on their first post,  
Do we really want those type of idiots here any ways?.....anyone else?


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 23, 2014)

Best first post ever


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2014)

tapout18 said:


> hey im a new member of ug an need gear :32 (3):



Here you go, Mate!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

It's ok guys, he wears tapout


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

Spongy said:


> It's ok guys, he wears tapout



Lol..that makes it totally okay


----------



## stonetag (Aug 24, 2014)

tapout18 said:


> hey im a new member of ug an need gear :32 (3):


Only badass's wear tapout gear. We are clearly dealing with a face mashing meany here.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 24, 2014)

What's gear? I bought some new gym shorts today. www.footlocker.com


----------



## KennyP (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi my name is Forest Gump, they call me Forest Gump......Are u stupid or something?


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 24, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Here you go, Mate!



Hahaha ROTFLMFAO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 24, 2014)

Cyclegear.com always had good prices but they always welcome new people. They don't believe in limiting their customer base man.  Check them out. That gear once saved y life man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 24, 2014)

Dude everyone knows if you want to be big, you need affliction gear. Tap out is for wannabes. 

I'd recommend you join Bostin loyds forums. For a small fee, he will get you huge in a New York minute.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dude everyone knows if you want to be big, you need affliction gear. Tap out is for wannabes.
> 
> I'd recommend you join Bostin loyds forums. For a small fee, he will get you huge in a New York minute.



Best advice I've ever heard!
 Bostin loyd+affliction= mind blown


----------

